# Peanut Brittle Recipe Wanted



## Rude Rudi (23/8/16)

A recent search on Google (and this forum) yielded very in terms of a good Peanut Brittle recipe..
Does anyone have a tried and tested recipe, asseblief tog?

I saw this but it looks a bit dodge:



I know the new 031 Juice Co Peanut Brittle Three will be good but I cant wait until Saturday!


----------



## Andre (23/8/16)

This one looks good to me: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/471881/TOC%27s+Peanut+Butter+Brittle


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/8/16)

Thanks, saw that one but don't have Jamaican Rum and Nut Mix... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (23/8/16)

I'd also love a good recipe for peanut brittle 
I haven't tried the recipe @Andre posted but I like several of Michelle's recipes so I'm sure it's pretty solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

Would be great to have one.
But I must say, Saturday will come before that juice is finished steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

O and thanks for reminding me to put it on my vapecon shopping list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> O and thanks for reminding me to put it on my vapecon shopping list.



Happy helper here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

